
As Trump Tightens Legal Immigration, Canada Woos Tech Firms - samsgro
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/19/nyregion/trump-legal-immigration-canada-tech-jobs.html
======
horsecaptin
Isn't his ultimate goal to create an immigration system in the US that is more
like the Canadian one?

~~~
craftyguy
Uh, Canada seems somewhat open to immigration. Donald seems like he is willing
to kill immigration to 'woo' voters.

But I'm interested in why you think his ultimate goal is similar.

~~~
horsecaptin
They're open for now but have the ability to close things down and switch the
type of people (based on occupation, ability to integrate into Canadian
society) as needed.

A few months ago there were stories floating around about how much Donald
Trump likes Canada's immigration system.

If you search for "donald trump's opinions on canadian immigration system",
the top results are some of those stories.

~~~
craftyguy
> A few months ago there were stories floating around about how much Donald
> Trump likes Canada's immigration system.

Donald's opinion changes arbitrarily, just as folks suffering from the early
stages of dementia are prone to do. So that's not really a great example.

